# Pool Noodle Archway?



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

As seen in the hallowed haunting grounds (rest in peace awesome haunt):










The last year they were up we talked to one of the propmasters there and they explained they made these using pool noodles.

After searching our forum, I've noticed the favored use for pool noodles in our group is as boning or to flesh out a arm or leg of a prop. Has anyone used them in this sort of archway capasity? I mean I get that they should be angularly cut but do you think I should support them internally in any way? is it litteraly jsut a bunch of pool noodles bundled up, or do you think it's a large one that's been carved out?

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

looks to me to be several bundled up


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree they look bundled together. As long as the curve you are going for isn't that severe I don't thing you'd need support. I did spider legs out of them last year and I had to put a pvc elbow joint in to keep them from straightening out.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

A properly angled arch with a "key stone" will support its self. The noodles can be very sturdy when bundled 3 or more.
Attatched at the middle and then shaped


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm considering making a couple of these to form an arch between my two cemetery columns. Any suggestions on how to bundle them up like Hallowed Haunting Grounds so that they wont appear obviously bundled?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I imagine they just shaved a wee slice down the length of each noodle so they would have a good surface area tgo bond, then glued them together with serious adhesive. Once they were bonded side by side in a cluster I imagine they'd withstand a goode bit of wind shear but if you're worried I imagine you could glue a thin strip of plywood between the noodles; "sandwiches" are awesome at resisting shear.

Don't quote me on this,; but I think Riley (1031fan) used pool noodles cut into quarters to provide molding for the cathedral archway windows he made for the funeral chapel in his haunt. 

Noodles rule.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes they are Rev, keepin an eye for the sales too as they should be starting soon. Seen em go as low as a buck each. Hmmm maybe some liquid nails or the foam version which is much thicker. 

Any clue how they keep the arched shape?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

you can get them at the dollar tree for a buck any day as long as they are available.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

A great adhesive for foam is LocTite Power Grab Construction adhesive. For added strength in the hollow needles, bend 1/2" pvc with a Heat Gun to support the noodle from the inside. They will hold the arch without it, but tend to lean no matter what you do.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's a small version of a pool noodle arch. Sorry for the poor quality of the picture. The pool noodles are too flimsy to support themselves. The bottom two noodles are just half noodles glued to the plywood. The top noodle is slit on one side then slipped over the edge of the plywood.

If I were to make a free standing arch with three pool noodles, I would cut my shape from plywood, slit the top and bottom noodles and slip them over the plywood and cut the middle noodle in half and glue it on to the front and back of the plywood.

The biggest problem is trying to get the paint to stick to the pool noodle. Once the paint is dry, if the noodle is flexed even a little bit the paint chips off. I have to touch my arch up every year.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, I noticed the paint problems. I used a pool noddle for the stirring stick in my witch last year. The H20 Latex paint held better but not great. And the Great Stuff I sprayed on it kept chipping off. I would think a good latex should be fine.

I like the suggestion of using bent PVC for support. I need to get me a heat gun, the closest I got is our hair dryer hehehe.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

On the subject of adhesives.... I have had both dried Liquid Nails and Loctite peel off of my Styrofoam graves before.... I'm just wondering if some kind of gel type adhesive might be better, since it might sink into the pourous surface of the pool noodle, whereas the Liquid Nails will most likely just sit on top of it? (And therefore might peel off?)


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Dixie said:


> On the subject of adhesives.... I have had both dried Liquid Nails and Loctite peel off of my Styrofoam graves before.... I'm just wondering if some kind of gel type adhesive might be better, since it might sink into the pourous surface of the pool noodle, whereas the Liquid Nails will most likely just sit on top of it? (And therefore might peel off?)


Everybody seems to be using Gorilla Glue for foam now. I'm not sure how that would work on pool noodles though.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

HalloweenZombie said:


> The biggest problem is trying to get the paint to stick to the pool noodle. Once the paint is dry, if the noodle is flexed even a little bit the paint chips off. I have to touch my arch up every year.


Invest in a bucket of elastomeric paint. It has the highest content of rubber solids of any paint on the market; it practically becomes solid rubber when it dries. I use it as a base coat for anything that paint doesn't want to stick to; then when that's dry go over it with your latex/acrylics/whatever you have.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Here's a small version of a pool noodle arch. Sorry for the poor quality of the picture. The pool noodles are too flimsy to support themselves. The bottom two noodles are just half noodles glued to the plywood. The top noodle is slit on one side then slipped over the edge of the plywood.
> 
> If I were to make a free standing arch with three pool noodles, I would cut my shape from plywood, slit the top and bottom noodles and slip them over the plywood and cut the middle noodle in half and glue it on to the front and back of the plywood.
> 
> The biggest problem is trying to get the paint to stick to the pool noodle. Once the paint is dry, if the noodle is flexed even a little bit the paint chips off. I have to touch my arch up every year.


Not to try to take over the thread but that thing is amazing. I just had to stare at it for a few minutes. Great work.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I didn't even think to use a pool noodle like that. Wowee


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Everybody seems to be using Gorilla Glue for foam now. I'm not sure how that would work on pool noodles though.


I used Gorilla Glue on my haunted tree I made this year and it looks to be holding up well only time will tell. I poured the glue down the hole in the noodle then wetted the pvc pipe and pushed it on the next day sturdy noodle.


----------

